# Would you if you could?



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

If there was a way to swap sexes would you? (not talking surgery)

I used to wish i was a dude there was even a time(when i was younger) that i felt i should have been a guy.

Now theres still times of curiosity, then I think about my husband and how much i love him and if I was a guy I wouldn't have him/his love


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I would swap for a day or a week, but not forever. Just curiosity.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Personal said:


> No I wouldn't, largely because I wouldn't be me if did swap.


you'd be you just plus or minus some bits.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Faithful Wife said:


> I would swap for a day or a week, but not forever. Just curiosity.


Good compromise, But what if you really enjoyed it? Would you regret your temporary choice?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

No way, men are sort of odd people.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Personal said:


> Au contraire, I would be someone else not good or bad as such but certainly different, some of what makes who I am at my core is the fact I am male. If I had always been a woman I like to think I wouldn't want to be a man for exactly the same reasons, since who I was would also be wrapped up in being a woman.
> 
> Women are awesome as men are also awesome, you are very fortunate to be a woman as I am also very fortunate to be a man.
> 
> That said I have no doubt that there are plenty of men who would be happy to know what it feels like to be a woman.


Yeah, fair enough i guess


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

No. For some reason, the thought of it scares me a little. I'm quite happy being a woman.


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

I'd love to do that for a few days or a week, just like FW. Very unlikely that I'd want to do it longer than that.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Probably just for one day with a room full of vibrators :grin2:


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

No way. I love being a girl.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I love being a woman...and I've always loved men - well a certain segment of men , that is... 

I've always appreciated the differences in the sexes, those dynamics played out .. when it works well.. when a male & female find themselves compatible in love, friendship & feeling as "One"... there is nothing more beautiful in our world...


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Oddly I've been thinking over this question today, I've changed my mind. I agree with most of you about just a few days to a week.(not that any of it matters)(we are what we are)

Some things would be easier as a man(for me personally)but i'm too much of a girly girl now. It was different when i was younger. I was different. I was more of a tom boy from the age of 9 til about 20 or so.


----------



## Quigster (Aug 1, 2015)

VixNz said:


> If there was a way to swap sexes would you?


Now why would I want to earn 22% less as a woman for doing the same job as a man?


Quigster (on average)


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

Quigster said:


> Now why would I want to earn 22% less as a woman for doing the same job as a man?
> 
> 
> Quigster (on average)


fair enough...


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
temporary, yes. Permanent no.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

VixNz said:


> If there was a way to swap sexes would you? (not talking surgery)
> 
> I used to wish i was a dude there was even a time(when i was younger) that i felt i should have been a guy.
> 
> Now theres still times of curiosity, then I think about my husband and how much i love him and if I was a guy I wouldn't have him/his love


No, I have never desired to be a man. However, I do remember reading (about 30 years ago) that it was actually considered a psychological problem (like low self esteem or something) for women if they didn't wish they were a man. My guess is that it had more to do with it being "a man's world" and men getting the better end of most things than anything sexual.

Today women are very independent and can do pretty much whatever we like, certainly where I live, I experience zero disadvantage being female other than the laws of nature like a biological clock running out. But I think think the desire to trade places with men may not be as "normal" as it used to be.

While I have never wished I was a man, I do find that as I age I become much more aware of and comfortable with my femininity. I like being a woman and all the pretty, feminine, nurturing, creative things I feel go with that.

Now if I could be a man for a few days to months just to see what it's like, then switch back, I'd have wanted to do it when I was younger just our of curiosity.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Had a dream that me and my gf swapped and had sex. We were teens.

I described the dream to her and she said it was surprisingly accurate.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*I've wondered about swapping other aspects of my life ie, smaller birth family; growing up in a bigger city, etc.

But have never contemplated being either another sex or another race.


ETA: therapists, tell me what this could possibly mean.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

Temporarily, yes. I'd want to find out what sex REALLY feels like to a woman, and would apply that knowledge after switching back. I am quite happy as I am.


----------



## FrazzledSadHusband (Jul 3, 2014)

I have often told my wife I wish we could swap for 24 hours. I would get a better understanding of how she feels in her 50+ year old body and also what feels good to her.

She would get a understanding of the male desire/sex drive. I also would like her to feel what rejection feels like.


----------



## VixNz (Jun 22, 2015)

FrazzledSadHusband said:


> I have often told my wife I wish we could swap for 24 hours. I would get a better understanding of how she feels in her 50+ year old body and also what feels good to her.
> 
> She would get a understanding of the male desire/sex drive. I also would like her to feel what rejection feels like.


Love it^^


----------

